# no bake foamed latex?



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Anyone have a source for no-bake foamed latex?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I don't think there is such a thing, but if there is, I'd like to know about it.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

check out http://www.michaeldavy.com/site 
there is a FOAMING SPONGE GELATIN 
read info on site


----------



## RacerX45 (Apr 13, 2008)

As far as I know there is no such thing as no-bake foam latex. There is a cold foam, but it's urethane foam. I get all my supplies from Smooth-on (but I've never used their urethane foam) and am very happy with the results I get. What do you plan to use it for?

http://www.smooth-on.com/

Randy


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

just throwing ideas round in my head for cheap foamed prop heads


----------



## RacerX45 (Apr 13, 2008)

You could do a latex skin and back fill it with urethane foam.

Randy


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

How about no stick latex? Or new improved low cholesterol latex. That would be better.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Gotta get latex to stick to the ribs DT, or what good is it? As far as low chol latex, it just doesn't taste the same.

How does the price on the urethane foam comapare to the marine foam?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Gotta get latex to stick to the ribs DT, or what good is it? As far as low chol latex, it just doesn't taste the same.
> 
> How does the price on the urethane foam comapare to the marine foam?


Truer words were never spoken.


----------



## RacerX45 (Apr 13, 2008)

Are you talking about foam that is similiar to upholstery foam?

Urethane foam is a 2 part liguid that you mix together and pour into the latex skin while it's still in the mold. There is a chemical reaction and the foam expands to fill the skin. You need to keep it in the mold so that it does not distort the head while the foam expands. Then when it is cured, you can remove it the whole thing from the mold and have a semi-rigid head. They make soft grade foam and a harder self skinning foam (which you could use without the latex skin - depends on the look you are going for).

Foam pricing: http://www.smooth-on.com/foams.htm

Here's a video that shows the reaction:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

who has the best on this stuff?


----------



## RacerX45 (Apr 13, 2008)

I have always used Smooth-On's products and had good results. I have not used their foam but I've used pretty much everything else (urethane resin, urethane rubber, and silicone). They sell a trail size package you could try out or if you live close to a distirbutor you can go see actual samples of the materials. There are 2 in Illinois:

Reynolds Advanced Materials
5346 East Avenue
Countryside, IL 60525
(800) 477-4457
(708) 354-0969
www.reynoldsam.com

Eager Polymers
3350 West 48th Place
Chicago, IL 60632
(773) 927-3484 
www.eagerplastics.com

Randy


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks.


----------

